# Adf.ly blocked by Department of Telecom!



## Nipun (Jun 17, 2013)

Got this on my Adf.ly account's home page:


> 16
> JUN It has come to our attention that the domain adf.ly has been blocked in India, by the Department of Telecom (DoT). We are working on resolving this.



Although it is working for me, others are unable to open it. Why am I able to open it? "MTNL". They don't know how to.

Adf.ly Blocked By Department of Telecom(CHNN) India
ADF.LY Blocked by Department Of Telecom(CHNN) India | The Hray

I don't get it though. What's the point of doing this?! songs.pk was banned because it supported piracy, same with some file sharing websites but why adfly?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 17, 2013)

Government people went nuts


----------



## Ricky (Jun 17, 2013)

May be because generally adf.ly is used by people providing downloads etc and most the downloads are songs and movie links and files.. so Govt. saw adf.ly as source ..


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 17, 2013)

Neither adf.ly nor songs.pk is blocked under Airtel BB.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

As long as we keep voting the noob uncles into power, it will only be like this.

How on earth can Kapil Sibal be given charge of IT? That guy has no qualifications for this job.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 17, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Neither *adf.ly *nor songs.pk is blocked under Airtel BB.



It is


----------



## Nipun (Jun 17, 2013)

*sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/311597_633977329964510_281778380_n.jpg



Ricky said:


> May be because generally adf.ly is used by people providing downloads etc and most the downloads are songs and movie links and files.. so Govt. saw adf.ly as source ..



I am yet to find a working adfly link to pirated stuff. There may be working ones too, but adfly keeps on banning and blocking them.



d6bmg said:


> Neither adf.ly nor songs.pk is blocked under Airtel BB.


Check again now...



Extreme Gamer said:


> How on earth can Kapil Sibal be given charge of IT? That guy has no qualifications for this job.



Tell this to our great government. For all I know, wherever Kapil Sibbal has gone, he has only created trouble.

The j.gs domain, however still works. And if "https" is used instead of "http", sites work fine.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 17, 2013)

Adf.ly Working perfectly on Vodafone 2G.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 18, 2013)

adf.ly is used by blackhat guys to install java drive-by shits and other type of viruses.
for $5 you get 10k visits to your site/trojans. and success rate of getting infected via this is around 90% 
so for $5 you will get around 8k infected pc which will be used for dDos attacks or any other activities. 
songs.pk had trojan i checked it by my self. could be wrong but i never downloaded or visited songs.pk after that.
doesnt mean iwas downloading before but you get the point lol.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 18, 2013)

Not opening in bsnl..can some forward this info to anonymous india on twitter..


----------



## josin (Jun 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> As long as we keep voting the noob uncles into power, it will only be like this.
> 
> How on earth can Kapil Sibal be given charge of IT? That guy has no qualifications for this job.



 what do you think about others apart from Mr. Kapil sibal? do they have the said "qualification" for their "job". Well i think you don't require an M tech in IT to Head the ministry of IT you are there to administer and manage the entire dept and not write codes. You can always get people with enough knowledge in such area as your assistants. To manage the IT dept or any dept (except finance and Law)  the only requirement i can think of is administrative skills, and for that Mr. Kapil Sibal is More than good enough and your notion of qualification for that job, am sorry to say, is wrong.
 We as Indians Have a tendency to accuse politicians for every good and bad cause.At Present we have loyalty to the family but are apathetic to the community where we live. We don't really acknowledge the accomplishments of other Indians. We respect intellectual endeavor but not dignity of labor. We want them to respect us than his commitment. Higher Indians rise, less he is getting accountable for his actions. 
Why are we like this? Centuries of Foreign invasion and deprivation. It's incompatible for a citizen desiring to be like what we are before the Conquest began. Before the open Christian conversion, Islamic terrorism which is an off shoot of jihad which came out as a challenge against crusade thus foreign. We need to build up concept of national identity from a correct perception of our history and our cultural tradition embodied in Sanatana Dharma, which all Indians utter without knowing what that is!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 18, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Not opening in bsnl..can some forward this info to anonymous india on twitter..



same here.. not opening. 

even though im not affected by its blocking, i can understand the consequences of blocking an ad hosting site 

dumb engineers. dumb ministers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2013)

ad.fly or songs.pk don't infect by themselves but rather through 3rd party popups/ads which are very easy to block using a combination of noscript(default whitelist mode) & adblockplus addons in firefox.simply allow only ad.fly in noscript & you are good to go.i have used many such sites & never got infected in all these years.this is also why i never use any other browser for surfing such sites simply because there is no noscript addon for other browsers(imitations don't count as they don't provide full functionality & chrome/noscript official devs have already stated that there will be no noscript addon for chrome because of unwillingness of google to implement full noscript support because it hurts their advertising business).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 18, 2013)

josin said:


> what do you think about others apart from Mr. Kapil sibal? do they have the said "qualification" for their "job". Well i think you don't require an M tech in IT to Head the ministry of IT you are there to administer and manage the entire dept and not write codes. You can always get people with enough knowledge in such area as your assistants. To manage the IT dept or any dept (except finance and Law)  the only requirement i can think of is administrative skills, and for that Mr. Kapil Sibal is More than good enough and your notion of qualification for that job, am sorry to say, is wrong.
> We as Indians Have a tendency to accuse politicians for every good and bad cause.At Present we have loyalty to the family but are apathetic to the community where we live. We don't really acknowledge the accomplishments of other Indians. We respect intellectual endeavor but not dignity of labor. We want them to respect us than his commitment. Higher Indians rise, less he is getting accountable for his actions.
> Why are we like this? Centuries of Foreign invasion and deprivation. It's incompatible for a citizen desiring to be like what we are before the Conquest began. Before the open Christian conversion, Islamic terrorism which is an off shoot of jihad which came out as a challenge against crusade thus foreign. We need to build up concept of national identity from a correct perception of our history and our cultural tradition embodied in Sanatana Dharma, which all Indians utter without knowing what that is!



I do not think you need an MTech to head the IT ministry either. I think a degree in the field of electronics, communication, media, computer science etc. from a quality institution is plenty.

You don't necessarily have to be an engineer. To manage the IT department you _need_ to understand IT (among other requirements) to qualify.

I do accuse that scumbag. Why else is Article 66A in force?
That idiot does not believe in fair debates (neither do most other politicians). He thinks of forcing his views for whatever discussion is there with the opposition.

And if you think I'm saying other politicians are qualified for their posts, then you're gravely mistaken. Just because I singled out Kapil Sibal here (because only that is relevant to this topic), doesn't mean the other politicians are OK.

Like I said before, Sibal doesn't understand IT.


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 18, 2013)

Goodness.

I hate sites like Adf.ly


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 18, 2013)

how the hell the give 5$ to indians ???? have any body got it ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm getting the "this site has been blocked as per instructions from DOT" stuff on some porn sites too... NOW this is getting messy.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 18, 2013)

what the hell !!!!


----------



## josin (Jun 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I do not think you need an MTech to head the IT ministry either. I think a degree in the field of electronics, communication, media, computer science etc. from a quality institution is plenty.
> 
> You don't necessarily have to be an engineer. To manage the IT department you _need_ to understand IT (among other requirements) to qualify.
> 
> ...


First of all its not article but section. Section 66A is there for a purpose. Its to safeguard one's privacy, right to live with dignity and also to prevent  mental harassment.I too admit that its a section that can easily be misused by authorities but you can't say that every police officer is going to misuse it.Even if they do so there are courts that you can approach for a just remedy. Lets think about that why the law makers were forced to bring such an amendment, many started to take unlawful advantage of Facebook and like sites, you may not understand the issues it creates with teenagers, young men and woman, if you wish just  ask any clinical psychologist/ counselor, they can make you understand what is the importance of section 66A.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 18, 2013)

josin said:


> First of all its not article but section. Section 66A is there for a purpose. Its to safeguard one's privacy, right live with dignity and also prevent  mental harassment.I too admit that its a section that can easily be misused by authorities but you can't say that every police officer is going to misuse it.Even if they do so there are courts that you can approach for a just remedy. Lets think about that why the law makers were forced to bring such an amendment, many started to take unlawful advantage of Facebook and like sites, you may not understand the issues it creates with teenagers, young men and woman, if you wish just  ask any clinical psychologist/ counselor, they can make you understand what is the importance of section 66A.



Erm no. If the intent was indeed what you said it was, why the hell is the section so vaguely worded?

Also, in most free countries, people have the right to express their opinion. Section 66A takes away that right if it is critical of something or someone.

We already have laws against libel, so they can be used. We do not need Section 66A and its draconian implementation for people's dignity to remain intact.

This act basically gives you the right to sue anyone if you don't like what they say. That goes against our Fundamental Rights, as stated in the constitution.

People have the Fundamental Rights of Freedoms of Thought and Expression. What we do not have is the right to libel. What Section 66A does is go against our fundamental rights by classifying our thoughts and expressions as libel. It does not define what constitutes as grossly menacing communication.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 18, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> how the hell the give 5$ to indians ???? have any body got it ??



they pay $5 for 10000 page visits.There are better sites than adf.ly that pay $5 for 1000 visits.what about these sites?
Blocking adf.ly alone wont serve any purpose.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 18, 2013)

yeh yeh i know but how to they transfer it to ur bank account ???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2013)

yes adf.ly is blocked in my ISP too


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 18, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> yeh yeh i know but how to they transfer it to ur bank account ???



It ought to be through Paypal..


----------



## josin (Jun 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Erm no. If the intent was indeed what you said it was, why the hell is the section so vaguely worded?
> 
> Also, in most free countries, people have the right to express their opinion. Section 66A takes away that right if it is critical of something or someone.
> 
> ...




 i said "I too admit that its a section that can easily be misused by authorities". I have/had no intention to justify IT minister wrt Section 66A or 66A(a). As a lawyer I know the consequences of such a provision and i have defended  a case Under 66A(a) of the said Act. In the present form it is ambiguous and  i doubt its constitutionality. Lets all hope SC is going to make it unconstitutional in future.  I think even the GOI is thinking like that since they have issued Advisory on Implementation of Section 66A of the Information Technology Act 2000 to the Chief Secretaries and the Director General of Police of all States/UTs. The advisory asks State governments not to allow the police to make arrests under Section 66A of the IT Act without prior approval from an officer not below the rank of Inspector General of Police in the metropolitan cities or Deputy Commissioner of Police or Superintendent of Police at the district level. Actually section 66 A is taken from Section 127 of the U.K. Communications Act, 2003 ( But in England House of Lords held that Parliament could not have intended to criminalise statements that one person may reasonably find to be polite and acceptable and another may decide to be ‘grossly offensive... we also expect the same from SC). 
In the U.K., Section 127(1)(a) makes the sending of ‘matter that is grossly offensive or of an indecent, obscene or menacing character’ an offence. The drafters of the 2009 amendments to the IT Act in India presumably omitted the words *‘indecent, obscene’ *as Section 67 of the IT Act makes the publishing or transmittal of obscene material in electrical form an offence. The drafters should have also defined the word  “grossly offensive” but they chose not to and this is the main issue with the Section.



> in Director of Public Prosecutions v. Collins, arising out of racist references in messages left by a constituent on the answering machine of a British MP, the House of Lords laid down a seminal test for determining whether a message is ‘grossly offensive.’ It agreed with the formulation by the Queen's Bench Divisional Court that, in determining whether a message is ‘grossly offensive’ the “Justices must apply the standards of an open and just multi-racial society, and that the words must be judged taking account of their context and all relevant circumstances.” The House of Lords added that “there can be no yardstick of gross offensiveness otherwise than by the application of reasonably enlightened, but not perfectionist, contemporary standards to the particular message sent in its particular context.” Most importantly, the House of Lords held that whether a message was grossly offensive did not depend merely on the degree of offence taken by the complainant but on whether it violates the basic standards of an open and just multi-racial society. This is considered a ‘reading down’ by the House of Lords of Section 127(1) of the U.K. Communications Act 2003, a hugely controversial legislation in the U.K. for its chilling effect on speech



I don't think even for a second that Mr. Kapil Sibal had drafted this section, I don't know who had done it but i seriously doubt he had drafted this after 2/3 shots of vodka martini.But IT/Law minister could have cured the defect, re drafted it, its crime to humanity not to do it. But let me tell you i personally feel that there is a requirement of a provision "like" Section 66 A and it should contain proper wordings with clear definitions and proviso adding safeguards like  a prior approval from a judicial Magistrate/ District judge before taking cognizance under the section.

NB: @Extreme Gamer : Beware you can now be prosecuted U/S 66A for your usage 





> I do accuse that scumbag


 against kapil sibal


----------



## ratul (Jun 18, 2013)

i can currently access adf.ly without any problems, guess the news hasn't reached to my ISP for now..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2013)

i can now access to adf.ly  u DOT morons...
thanks to Ultrasurf..just run & njoy


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 18, 2013)

josin said:


> i said "I too admit that its a section that can easily be misused by authorities". I have/had no intention to justify IT minister wrt Section 66A or 66A(a). As a lawyer I know the consequences of such a provision and i have defended  a case Under 66A(a) of the said Act. In the present form it is ambiguous and  i doubt its constitutionality. Lets all hope SC is going to make it unconstitutional in future.  I think even the GOI is thinking like that since they have issued Advisory on Implementation of Section 66A of the Information Technology Act 2000 to the Chief Secretaries and the Director General of Police of all States/UTs. The advisory asks State governments not to allow the police to make arrests under Section 66A of the IT Act without prior approval from an officer not below the rank of Inspector General of Police in the metropolitan cities or Deputy Commissioner of Police or Superintendent of Police at the district level. Actually section 66 A is taken from Section 127 of the U.K. Communications Act, 2003 ( But in England House of Lords held that Parliament could not have intended to criminalise statements that one person may reasonably find to be polite and acceptable and another may decide to be ‘grossly offensive... we also expect the same from SC).
> In the U.K., Section 127(1)(a) makes the sending of ‘matter that is grossly offensive or of an indecent, obscene or menacing character’ an offence. The drafters of the 2009 amendments to the IT Act in India presumably omitted the words *‘indecent, obscene’ *as Section 67 of the IT Act makes the publishing or transmittal of obscene material in electrical form an offence. The drafters should have also defined the word  “grossly offensive” but they chose not to and this is the main issue with the Section.
> 
> 
> ...



Let him prosecute me. As if the Digit admins would disclose my identity. If they did, Team Digit _would_ lose my money for their magazines  Or are _you_ going to get him informed through any of you colleagues/ acquaintances? lol jk 

I'm not against a section like 66A, but like I said, the wording is vague (and you agree). And we already have laws protecting individuals against libel and defamatory comments, so section 66A, as it stands now, is not only redundant, but also a means of misuse of authority. The act was passed without discussion in parliament, so it stands to reason that malicious intent was present under a veil of genuine concern, given how the errors were not corrected.

And like you said, it is criminal of Kapil Sibal to have not cured the defects before accepting the draft, given how senior a lawyer he is. So you're only proving my point that he's not qualified for the IT ministry- if he had any understanding of what he was passing, he would not have let it pass in the manner that it did. Someone with an understanding of IT would be at least vaguely familiar with how people communicate via the internet.

I'm not against Section 66A in principle, because it protects people's sentiments. I'm against it with the way it has been worded. All they needed to do was amend existing laws against defamation, harassment, libel etc to include electronic transmissions. At least there the laws are mostly well-defined and clear.

Directives that make cops require permission from IG,s SPs or DCPs means nought, because these people can easily be coerced by political pressure from the top echelons. It is the law that needs to be fixed first.



Spoiler



Although I must say that anarchy is the best form of freedom


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 18, 2013)

adfly blocked by Tata Photon plus too . but, i found a work-around to get direct links from adfly links. 

vinaget.us - GET LINK ADF.LY


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 19, 2013)

blocked by bsnl evdo too and few sites as well


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 20, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> i can now access to adf.ly  u DOT morons...
> thanks to Ultrasurf..just run & njoy


mee too !!!!

but without ultrasurf ....


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 20, 2013)

Uploaded.net, imagebam.com and some other sites are blocked too.

Filesharing Sites Uploaded.net, Ul.to, Stooorage & Blog On Politics Blocked On Some ISPs - MediaNama

However more popular file sharing sites and torrent sites still open. I have no idea what the Govt of India is thiinking.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 20, 2013)

May Anonymous rescue us.


----------



## paroh (Jun 20, 2013)

More list of sites blocked
*www.youbroadband.in/List of Blocked Websites-Regulatory Guidelines & HighCourt Orders.pdf


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 20, 2013)

Why are people raging about this?

Kat & tbp are not blocked,so why do you care?


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Why are people raging about this?
> 
> Kat & tbp are not blocked,so why do you care?



Because, soon, they will be too. 

I urge everyone with unlimited internet connections to please run I2P on their computers and share as much bandwidth as they can.



paroh said:


> More list of sites blocked
> *www.youbroadband.in/List of Blocked Websites-Regulatory Guidelines & HighCourt Orders.pdf



I tested a few sites on that list and they opened on my BSNL connection. Some ISPs are blocking some sites and others are blocking different sites. WTF?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 20, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Because, soon, they will be too.
> 
> I urge everyone with unlimited internet connections to please run I2P on their computers and share as much bandwidth as they can.
> 
> ...



Reliance blocks all torrent sites when thier bull**** films release.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ultrasurf FTW !


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Ultrasurf FTW !




Not Open Source
Proxy server can perform Man-in-the-middle attacks
Proxy servers (and maybe some other central server) keep logs

You are better off using tor or I2P.


----------



## paroh (Jun 21, 2013)

wht is I2P and how to use it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Not Open Source
> Proxy server can perform Man-in-the-middle attacks
> Proxy servers (and maybe some other central server) keep logs
> 
> You are better off using tor or I2P.


obviously anyone would use proxy tools for using blocked sites... good sites are not block (banking etc) for that don't use proxy sites.

*tor doesn't logs user activity?*


----------



## TechStake (Jun 21, 2013)

I think the Government is acting stupidly in some cases.....If we need to use it then we'll find a get through at any cost....Why don't they understand this simple thing?? Any idea??


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 21, 2013)

TechStake said:


> I think the Government is acting stupidly in some cases.....If we need to use it then we'll find a get through at any cost....Why don't they understand this simple thing?? Any idea??


g
Govt. people are unaware that there are workarounds.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2013)

> tor doesn't logs user activity?


*www.torproject.org/docs/faq.html.en
tor is much more anonymous than simple proxies & ISPs.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 23, 2013)

paroh said:


> wht is I2P and how to use it?



Check out their site. It is a form of hidden internet that resides on the clearnet. It is more suited for accessing within I2P services. If you want to browse normal internet anonymously and circumvent censorship tor is better. However if you have to host something you can't host in the clearnet, you should use I2P. Nobody will be able to tell where your server is located if you run a site inside I2P and so it is harder to take down. It even resists DDoS attacks I think.


----------



## paroh (Jun 23, 2013)

I think same function as tor. set up relay is really very easy.
*www.torproject.org.in/dist/torbrowser/tor-browser-2.2.37-1_en-US.exe


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 23, 2013)

Don't forget to use Obfsproxy when using Tor.


----------



## roypurohit (Jun 24, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Neither adf.ly nor songs.pk is blocked under Airtel BB.



adf.ly is blocked in Airtel BB


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 24, 2013)

HTTPS seems to be working in bsnl...dumb bsnl

*adf.ly/


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2013)

meh.. 

Hidemyass.com proxy ftw.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 24, 2013)

I am not sure about legal stuff here but if govt tell ISPs to block a site, isn't your accessing it illegal? If it is, then you should use something that won't be traced back to you. Proxies and things like Ultrasurf are hardly safe.


----------



## rohanz (Jun 25, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> I am not sure about legal stuff here but if govt tell ISPs to block a site, isn't your accessing it illegal? If it is, then you should use something that won't be traced back to you. Proxies and things like Ultrasurf are hardly safe.



How the hell can a government block stuff without explaining why they are doing so. Correct me if i am wrong but I don't think the government has announced anything about blocking adf.ly
Also, guys remove the ways to bypass blocking we don't want them to patch their systems


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 25, 2013)

its true the links are broken somewhat... but just do this-
**link*
the "s" is enabling it.


----------



## deep34 (Jun 25, 2013)

bayimg - free uncensored image hosting is also blocked ! However, with https it works. Dumb BSNL.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2013)

rohanz said:


> How the hell can a government block stuff without explaining why they are doing so. Correct me if i am wrong but I don't think the government has announced anything about blocking adf.ly
> *Also, guys remove the ways to bypass blocking we don't want them to patch their systems *



looooool 

dont worry, those are govt employees.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> meh..
> 
> Hidemyass.com proxy ftw.



why..bcoz it comes #1 in google search.

i used it once but then moved to ultrasurf  and now will use tor


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2013)

better than hidemyass??


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> better than hidemyass??



Well, lets say you are browsing something today using hidemyass and it is legal but a week from now a high court order makes it illegal. For some reasons the govt has to check your internet usage and they see you went to hidemyass and then you connected to an IP. They can then just get hidemyass to give them logs of what you did. Same with ultrasurf. They now know you visited an illegal site.

When you use tor or I2P, the govt will see what IP you connected to. If possible, they can even force the said person/company using that IP to give them logs but they can't give anything. They don't even know what you were browsing. None of the participating servers in tor or I2P knows what you are browsing except you. 

Disclamer: I haven't read the source code of either tor or I2P myself so I have to trust other people to check and see if there are any backdoors or other nasty stuff in it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> better than hidemyass??


yes

@papul: govt won't be tracing anirbandd net usage log files neither yours...even though adf.ly is blocked but http to https is working fine 

& now new ban by DOT:
Government gets ISPs to block 39 pornographic sites


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 26, 2013)

In the latest I read that they Blocked some 39 pr0n sites/forums yesterday(or probably insisted the ISPs to do so.).!!  .

I have no hard feeling , but i am sure that must have pissed some people off.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> In the latest I read that they Blocked some 39 pr0n sites/forums yesterday(or probably insisted the ISPs to do so.).!!  .
> 
> I have no hard feeling , but i am sure that must have pissed some people off.


I posted the same news above


----------



## Nipun (Jun 26, 2013)

adf.ly is now opening for me.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 26, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I posted the same news above



I think we both were posting at the same time.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 26, 2013)

Nevermind, *stopped* working again.


----------



## josin (Jun 26, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Nevermind, *stopped* working again.



Govts can't stop Free VPN services (like this one... its so fast and simple try it people). This is a workaround for all this Sh*t nonsence


----------



## Nipun (Jun 26, 2013)

^Accessing the sites is not the problem, but why they were blocked is the question.


----------



## paroh (Jun 26, 2013)

[source]*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/internet/Govt-goes-after-porn-makes-ISPs-ban-sites/articleshow/20769326.cms[/source]
NEW DELHI: The government has decided to put a blanket ban on several websites that allow users to share pornographic content.

In an order dated June 13, department of telecom (DoT) has directed internet service providers (ISPs) to block 39 websites. Most of them are web forums, where internet users share images and URLs to download pornographic files. But some of these websites are also image hosts and file hosts, mostly used to store and share files that are non-pornographic.

While watching or distributing child pornography is illegal in India, watching adult pornography is not banned. The blocked websites are hosted outside India and claim to operate under the 18 USC 2257 rule enforced by the US. The rule specifies that producers of pornographic material are required to retain records showing performers were over 18 years of age at the time of video or image shoot.

The DoT order doesn't specify any reason or law under which the websites have been blocked. It says, "It has been decided to immediately block the access to the following URLs... you are accordingly directed to immediately block the access to above URLs."

If a user visits the blocked website, he/she is either shown a blank page or a message telling "this website has been blocked until further notice either pursuant to court orders or on the directions issued by the Department of Telecommunications".

A senior DoT official, who pleaded anonymity because he is not authorized to speak to the media, said the department was just following the orders issued by cyber security coordination committee and hence could not talk about the specific reasons behind the block.

Centre for Internet and Society (CIS), a Bangalore-based organization, says blocking of pornographic website is overreach on the part of the government.

"In the case of file hosts and image hosts, which people use for various purposes including for storing personal files, the DoT order is a clear overreach," said Sunil Abraham, director of CIS. "Even in the case of pornography, there is nothing in the IT Act that can be used to block websites hosted outside in India."

He added, "There is a possibility that government is interpreting some sections of the IT Act to suit its purpose but I feel that is wrong and should be challenged in the court by ISPs if they care about the rights of their users."

Rajesh Chharia, president of Internet Service Providers Association of India, said that it was not possible for ISPs to pushback orders from DoT. "We are the licensee and we have to operate under the laws... we can't pushback," he said.

"But I feel ideally the government should ask the people who have produced objectionable content to remove it from the web if these people are in India... If they are outside, the websites should be blocked at the international cable landing stations. Involving 150-odd ISPs to implement an order is not the right way to do it," added Chharia.

Though IT Act doesn't criminalize watching porn, the new rules notified in 2011 have certain provisions that show the government wants to dictate what people watch or do not watch on the web. For example, the rules ask an intermediary like an ISP to "inform users of computer resources not to host, display, upload, modify, publish, and transmit any information that is obscene and pornographic".

The rules meant for cyber cafe owners specify that they "shall display a board, clearly visible to the users, prohibiting them from viewing pornographic sites as well as copying or downloading information which is prohibited under the law".

Abraham says that going after pornographic websites, and that too in a non-transparent manner, serves no purpose.

"I have travelled to China and Middle East and have seen that people access pornographic websites using various web tools. In fact, by banning websites the governments have made it more alluring for users to watch and access pornography," he said. None of the western democracies have explicit ban on pornography.

Abraham added that Indian government should also be more transparent about blocking websites because the current method was prone to abuse. "They should notify owner of the blocked website, clearly tell web users why a website is getting blocked and tell public how many websites they have blocked."


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 27, 2013)

josin said:


> Govts can't stop Free VPN services (like this one... its so fast and simple try it people). This is a workaround for all this Sh*t nonsence



VPN services keep logs. The govt can just go through legal channels and asked them what you browsed.


----------



## josin (Jun 27, 2013)

There are vpns that dont keep logs.anyway no govt cant book you for opening an add.fly webpage


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 27, 2013)

josin said:


> There are vpns that dont keep logs.anyway no govt cant book you for opening an add.fly webpage



All VPNs keep logs. Even the ones that say thy don't. They need a way to cover their own asses. The govt might not do anything for viewing adf.ly but for they might when you view something else.


----------



## josin (Jun 27, 2013)

Its not advisable to view other things using vpn.i suggested it just to get those add.fly links


----------



## ratul (Jun 27, 2013)

Now this is also blocked: 
*i.imgur.com/dnoPZmy.jpg

But can be accessed by a new domain name: *songspk.name


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 28, 2013)

WineBottler | Run Windows-based Programs on a Mac

You can't even download legit software now. Try opening the download link.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 28, 2013)

Stopped working for me today. Stating that the website/url is blocked.


----------



## Renny (Jun 29, 2013)

To open adf.ly just do this:

Ex. 


> *adf.ly/abcde



Change it to:


> **v2.adf.ly/abcde*


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 29, 2013)

^ Thanks, bud!


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 29, 2013)

better option

DeAdf.ly


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 29, 2013)

adf.ly blocked on ortel as well.. damn jerks


----------



## Nipun (Jun 29, 2013)

Renny said:


> To open adf.ly just do this:
> 
> Ex.
> 
> ...



Doing "https" is easier.
But bypassing it is not the point. The point was why to ban this site?!


----------



## Renny (Jun 29, 2013)

^ Because lots of warez links is link shortened by Adf.ly.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 29, 2013)

^same for bit.ly, goo.gl etc. Block the warez links but don't block the entire shortener.


----------



## Renny (Jun 29, 2013)

^That isn't feasible. There must be lakhs of links, and many more being added everyday.


----------



## rohanz (Jun 29, 2013)

^Google shows warez links too they should block that too, like China.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2013)

Damn depositfiles blocked...can't download files now any tricks?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 19, 2013)

adf.ly working fine here

songspk.name fine here

DepositFiles working fine


Anyone still facing issues?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 20, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Damn depositfiles blocked...can't download files now any tricks?



1. go to vinaget.us/check and paste the depositefiles link in the box and click check.
2. click on BBcode and copy it.
3. go to cbox.vinaleech.com, put up any name in name field, click login.
4. if the name is available, then it will require a password from you. submit the password.
5. then paste the copied BBcode into message field and click go.
6. wait for some time and you will get a direct download link to the file (it may be through adf.ly,etc link)


----------



## sushovan (Aug 20, 2013)

lol.. which retards block sites but leaves the secure domain? uploaded.net, adf.ly are blocked but https is accessible and why the hell imgbox.com is blocked  f*** this government


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 20, 2013)

i can access all the sites which you have been discussed here... i dont have vpn or vps to open... i can directly surf with my ISP...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2013)

Luffy said:


> 1. go to vinaget.us/check and paste the depositefiles link in the box and click check.
> 2. click on BBcode and copy it.
> 3. go to cbox.vinaleech.com, put up any name in name field, click login.
> 4. if the name is available, then it will require a password from you. submit the password.
> ...



does it works?



Luffy said:


> 1. go to vinaget.us/check and paste the depositefiles link in the box and click check.
> 2. click on BBcode and copy it.
> 3. go to cbox.vinaleech.com, put up any name in name field, click login.
> 4. if the name is available, then it will require a password from you. submit the password.
> ...



does it works?


----------



## Nipun (Aug 20, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> i can access all the sites which you have been discussed here... i dont have vpn or vps to open... i can directly surf with my ISP...



Yea, adf.ly is accessible from past 2-3 weeks. Thank god.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> does it works?



It worked for me.


----------



## amjath (Aug 21, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> does it works?
> does it works?



else just add https before the url, it will work like a charm
worked for me


----------



## paroh (Aug 21, 2013)

Potential Sites
*immunicity.org/potentialsites#


----------



## RBX (Aug 21, 2013)

I had similar problem once, switched to Google Public DNS/OpenDNS.


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 21, 2013)

When you get that error... try to refresh page by pressing ctrl+F5 by this its refresh page by getting content from server side...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I had similar problem once, switched to Google Public DNS/OpenDNS.



tried that not working


----------

